# suggest good HD live webcam



## bournurplusher (Mar 9, 2011)

compare logitech HD C510 Vs microsoft life cam Vx700.i need live HD video chat,HD video recording,build-in mic & max. megapixel for picture.suggest good one & quote price


----------

